# Step-on boot hotspot



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

What size boots u Normally ride with? Maybe it needs to break in a bit. 
I want to try to step ons, but I have wide feet and I don't think a company makes wide size step ons.

we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## ChaiSuttaChronicles (Jan 9, 2022)

2by2handsofblue said:


> What size boots u Normally ride with? Maybe it needs to break in a bit.
> I want to try to step ons, but I have wide feet and I don't think a company makes wide size step ons.
> 
> we live in a space ship dear!


I usually ride an 11. I tried out an 11 and an 11.5 regular at Big Snow(NJ). I felt that those were really tight for my feet (11 length wise and 11.5 width wise). Hence, chose to buy 11.5W. The boots fit really good, I really think the toe-cleat on step on bindings causes the hotspot issue. Shoes are stuck in the cleats causing friction. 
One way is finding a way to stop the foot movement inside the boot. Maybe thicker socks, heat treatment, insoles etc. something that provides extra cushion so that the foot doesn’t move.
Alternatively, people have removed the foam from their liners to reduce pressure. They cut some foam next to the toe cleats so that the toes don’t brush against the boot. (Bye bye warranty)
I don’t know what right looks like but I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

SahilBhat said:


> I usually ride an 11. I tried out an 11 and an 11.5 regular at Big Snow(NJ). I felt that those were really tight for my feet (11 length wise and 11.5 width wise). Hence, chose to buy 11.5W. The boots fit really good, I really think the toe-cleat on step on bindings causes the hotspot issue. Shoes are stuck in the cleats causing friction.
> One way is finding a way to stop the foot movement inside the boot. Maybe thicker socks, heat treatment, insoles etc. something that provides extra cushion so that the foot doesn’t move.
> Alternatively, people have removed the foam from their liners to reduce pressure. They cut some foam next to the toe cleats so that the toes don’t brush against the boot. (Bye bye warranty)
> I don’t know what right looks like but I’ll keep you posted.


If u look up wired sports on here. There is a boot measurement system that is used to find out your snowboard foot sizing.
But let us know how it goes. Good luck

we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

stepons come in wide now


----------



## ChaiSuttaChronicles (Jan 9, 2022)

Rip154 said:


> stepons come in wide now


Yup I have the 11.5 Wide.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Same reason I got rid of my step ons two years ago, pinky toe pain became unbearable after an hour or two, I hear you can modify the liner by cutting out a piece right by the toe but not sure, you're already in the wide boot so you might be SOL


----------



## ChaiSuttaChronicles (Jan 9, 2022)

16gkid said:


> Same reason I got rid of my step ons two years ago, pinky toe pain became unbearable after an hour or two, I hear you can modify the liner by cutting out a piece right by the toe but not sure, you're already in the wide boot so you might be SOL


I’ll keep you posted if I find a solution. For now I most def am out of luck.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Rip154 said:


> stepons come in wide now


I'll need to find out if they make it in E wide. I think burton only makes EEE wide. 
I'll have to search if another company that makes them in E wide

we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## ChaiSuttaChronicles (Jan 9, 2022)

Possible solution: 

Gonna try this weekend, don’t hold me to this. 
The pinky toe pain might go away if you increase your stance. While messing around with the stance of my board, I went all the way wide, noticed that instead of pinky toe pain, there was a hotspot on the innerside of the foot.
Need to find a happy medium, that might also improve the overall response.
Will keep you posted on this thread.


----------



## jason.manther.young (11 mo ago)

I know this is old, but I was having pain on left pinky toe only. I have swath boots so I loosened the bottom boa a bit, and the pain stopped the rest of the day. Only have 5 rides on these boots, so hoping the break in more. But anyway that loosening is a possible workaround.


----------



## ChaiSuttaChronicles (Jan 9, 2022)

jason.manther.young said:


> I know this is old, but I was having pain on left pinky toe only. I have swath boots so I loosened the bottom boa a bit, and the pain stopped the rest of the day. Only have 5 rides on these boots, so hoping the break in more. But anyway that loosening is a possible workaround.


I heat-treated my boots and now the pain is gone. Also, before heat treating, I changed my insoles. Definitely helpful.


----------

